# onnavolgbaar



## Hans Molenslag

"En dus werd er dik twee uur gekeken naar hallucinatoire optredens in vaak onnavolgbaar Engels. Er werd gerapt, gejodeld, uit de maat gedanst en bij vlagen meer vals gezongen dan zuiver en de vuurspuwers leken soms gevaarlijk dicht in de buurt te komen van de synthetisch ogende kostuums."
(Het Parool over het Eurovisiesongfestival)​
_Onnavolgbaar_ betekent niet te evenaren, dus uitmuntend. Maar hier wordt toch het tegenovergestelde bedoeld: niet te volgen Engels? Is dit gewoon een verschrijving of heeft het woord, zonder dat het me was opgevallen, er een nieuwe betekenis bijgekregen? In het laatste geval is het een kandidaat voor dat lijstje van woorden met tegenstrijdige betekenissen.


----------



## bibibiben

Wellicht zou de verslaggever voor _niet te volgen _kiezen bij een tweede lezing. Althans, dat hoop ik.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik neem in deze passage echt geen aanstoot aan "onnavolgbaar". "Onnavolgbaar" betekent "niet te evenaren", maar dat kan zowel in positieve als negatieve zin gebruikt worden. Sarcasme en ironie zijn niet verboden. In tegenstelling tot de auteur, zou ik hier geopteerd hebben voor het mooie Vlaamse woord "schabouwelijk", maar ik begrijp zijn gedachtengang.

@bibibiben: ik denk niet dat de auteur hier "niet te volgen" bedoelde. Ik interpreteer het als "zo verschrikkelijk slecht dat niemand dat kan evenaren".


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, ik zie het nu ook. Het is ironisch of sarcastisch bedoeld.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

OK, bij nader inzien zou je het als ironie of sarcasme kunnen interpreteren.

Waarom was me dat dan niet meteen duidelijk? Ik denk dat het komt doordat de columnist alleen bij dat Engels gebruik maakt van ironie of sarcasme, terwijl hij een hele opsomming van dingen geeft die ondermaats zijn: behalve het Engels ook o.a. het dansen, het zingen en de showeffecten. Daardoor komt dat ironische effect – in ieder geval naar mijn smaak – niet goed uit de verf. Als je het Engels "onnavolgbaar" noemt, verwacht ik als lezer dezelfde ironie in de rest van de beschrijving, bijvoorbeeld "de strakste moves" en "loepzuiver gezongen liedjes".


----------



## Peterdg

Hans Molenslag said:


> Waarom was me dat dan niet meteen duidelijk?


Wel, neem het me niet kwalijk, omdat je er niet voor openstaat. Je gaat ervan uit dat de columnist het verkeerd gebruikt omdat jij niet hetzelfde zou gedaan hebben.


----------



## bibibiben

Nou ja, het algemene probleem van ironie is dat deze in geschreven vorm vaak zo moeilijk overkomt. Stembuiging en gezichtsuitdrukking ontbreken, waardoor de ironische ondertoon de argeloze lezer licht kan ontgaan.


----------

